# Credit union taking my boyfriend to court



## Bridget1984 (1 Apr 2014)

He has an outstanding credit union loan of 3k, arrears,€700 shares €1100. What should he do ?


----------



## Billo (1 Apr 2014)

Why is he not repaying the loan ?


----------



## Time (1 Apr 2014)

Have they actually issued a summons or is it just threatening to start legal proceedings?

They would have snatched his shares, closed his account and then go to court if they were serious.


----------



## CU Manager (1 Apr 2014)

Bridget1984 said:


> He has an outstanding credit union loan of 3k, arrears,€700 shares €1100. *What should he do ?*


Assuming this was not a rhetorical question - he should start paying his debts!


----------



## Bronte (2 Apr 2014)

He should speak to them, they are very friendly, ignoring them is not a good idea as the arrears are building up.  He could also request that his shares be taken from his loan so as to reduce the amount owing, and he should agree an amount he can repay.


----------



## Bridget1984 (2 Apr 2014)

The problem is he is only getting €40 per week jobseekers because he is 23 and means tested on his parents income. Would the cu offset all the shares against the loan i wonder ?


----------



## 44brendan (2 Apr 2014)

Has he asked them? This seems to be the obvious solution. It makes no sense to take him to Court when they have enough funds in his credit account to comfortably clear the arrears!


----------



## Bronte (2 Apr 2014)

Well now this is a different story, 40€ a week isn't enough to pay back anyone.  No court would order it.  But your BF does have an obligation to deal with it.  The CU were good to him, so instead of ignoring this until it became a legal problem he should have told them his job status an income.  He can still make things right by doing so now.  

I presume this loan was not guaranteed by the parents?


----------



## Time (2 Apr 2014)

There is not a lot they can do legally. They can waste money in court only to come away with a worthless judgement and no order to repay.


----------



## Gerry Canning (2 Apr 2014)

Lets try and avoid Courts/Judgments.
From what I see of Credit Unions , they only go to Court if fully ignored.They cannot just be seen to walk away from arrears ,as it ends up in other members paying boyfriends bills?
Can you ask him to go into CU , ask them transfer the shares over to the loan, suggest  even a fiver a month payment from now on with no interest until things improve. 
Impress on them his wish to repay.


----------

